# i7 920 DO overclock help please



## timbo2410 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post so please be gentle 
Ok here is my system:
Antec 1200 case
core i7 920 DO 2.66
Gigabyte EX58-UD5 mobo (F6 bios)
6 gig Corsair XMS3 1600 
XFX HD 5850 video
Soundblaster X-fi Fatal1ty
Corsair H50 water cooler
Corsair HX 1000W PSU
1 x 150 GB SSd
3 x 1TB HDD's
Now, I want to get a 4 GHZ overclock on this system. I've trolled through countless web pages and quite frankly they all differ in settings and talk in a language I just cannot understand. I'm looking for the bios settings that I can just punch in and get under way. Can anybody help please.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2010)

did you read this?
 Overclocking the X58, a practical guide

People here will give you settings to get it running, but its better to know what and why you are changing things in the bios.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 27, 2010)

sure have, I've also read about a thousand others and to their credit they explain it all very well. But I can't get my head around it and I've read so many now that I'm seeing numbers in my sleep
I'm hoping that somebody can give me something (hopefully in pictures), that is pretty much idiot proof (and I will test it)


----------



## Binge (Oct 27, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> sure have, I've also read about a thousand others and to their credit they explain it all very well. But I can't get my head around it and I've read so many now that I'm seeing numbers in my sleep
> I'm hoping that somebody can give me something (hopefully in pictures), that is pretty much idiot proof (and I will test it)



Every website will give you a different set of #s as examples because every chip behaves differently.  Yours will have unique settings to a degree.  Remember the voltage maximums, be wary of them, and at first give yourself a generous voltage.  Once things are stable then tone the voltages down.  People crash their rigs plenty of times before getting it right.  This requires a lot of stress testing.  If you're afraid of burning out your equipment then you might as well just keep her stock or raise it to say 3.2GHz without changing the voltages.


----------



## DOM (Oct 27, 2010)

post some pics of your bios

its going to be 190/191x21 or 200x20 for 4GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 27, 2010)

You can start here and lower vcore/vtt voltages. Monitor your temps with RealTemp.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 27, 2010)

ok I'll post some pics of the bios. This might take a little while though


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's the official Gigabyte OC guide for EX58-Extreme.  It's almost identical board to UD5 and should OC similarly.  

Or if you want something super easy, just go into BIOS and bump your BCLK to 180, leave everything on auto and you should get stable 180x21.  You can manually adjust the Vcore to 1.25 but it's not necessary.  I have the same CPU and mobo combo and it runs flawlessly on this simple setting.  Not 4.0 GHz but not bad for 3.78 and it runs cooler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2010)

First thing i did was i set ALL voltages from auto to the stock values so like CPU was on auto and i set it to 1.21v and so on. Once you have setup the voltages then change ur ram down to the lowest speed like 1066mhz or lower if ur board lets you. now try to change your multiplier to x21 then set 191 Bclk and voltage to around 1.25v -1.27v and see if it will boot into windows.

My I7 920 D0 runs 100% stable at 21x191 1.275V


----------



## Feänor (Oct 27, 2010)

The first thing i always do before starting anything is give 2-3 Intel Burn Test pass to the chip, to see what kind of temps i'll be dealing with. remember that the major limitating factor of ocing is the temps. I've got a bad d0 chip, which is doing 4100@1.43v, and cannot go higher not because of the volts, but because i'm not confortable with running in the 75 range 24/7. Give yourself a max temp you're confortable with and start cranking up the bclk with VERY low memory frequency. Do 3 pass of IBT with each increase and see what are your temp and if it accept to be stable! My experience tells me that it's the frequency that add the most temp to the chip, the voltages being a distant second. Uncore and qpi voltage don't matter much, up them whitin the intel spec (100% safe). When the temps are to bad, you're facing the kind of oc your chip will give you. After that you can play with your memory. It's a little harder to oc, as you'll have to play with bclk, uncore and timings. The uncore must be at least 2 times the memory frequency and the higher it gets, the better are the bandwith. It's generally better to get the highest possible frequency, then try to lower timings little by little. It's by far the most time consuming part.

Keep in mind to go slowly, write things on paper (especially the timings!), and stay in the intel spec if you plan to keep your chip a few years.

Finally accept the fact that you've got the max out of your chip. Some people achieve 4000 with as little as 1.200v, but if your not in this league, accept it!


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 27, 2010)

Try these pics ...


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok the first thing i did was try a small alteration that was suggested by hv43082 and I left everything alone and just  set the bclk to 180. I saved and the system took two attempts to reboot and then rebooted without any errors or warnings but when I checked the bios it had returned to the settings I had previously ??? Any hints on what's causing this??


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

Set Vcore to 1,35, QPU PLL to 1,82, QPI PLL 1,22, try with Loadline calibration 1 (you have the older version of the bios, the newer one acts differently with loadline I have been told). Set RAM timmings to spec (8-8-8-26 or whatever it says on the stick) Download CPU-Tweaker and see the multipliers and resulting RAM speed and so on.. GB needs two good boots before it boots without a hitch. When you can boot into Windows run any type of bench/torture tool and lower Vcore untill you fail.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> Any hints on what's causing this??



Your motherboard has a dual bios. One which you can tinker with the settings, and one that is the fail safe. When you tinker with the first one and it fails to post, the secondary bios kicks in and boots the PC at its stock settings. Not a big deal, but it means that your settings that you entered were not correct for the voltages you were using.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok I'm going to make those changes to vcore and QPI/VTT voltages. I've had a look at my ram and it's got  8 8 8 24  ..... but there is not another number after it. What do I put in?


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

and do I still put the blck to 180 and everything else on auto?


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have the exact same mobo and CPU and even bios F6.  Now what RAM setting do you have and what type of RAM do you have?  I'm quite surprise that a simple BCLK at 180 did not even post.  Try again.  This time do raise the RAM voltage to 1.60.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> ok I'm going to make those changes to vcore and QPI/VTT voltages. I've had a look at my ram and it's got  8 8 8 24  ..... but there is not another number after it. What do I put in?



You first bios picture at DRAM setting selectable. You don't want auto. Use quick and set the timming below i A channel.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 28, 2010)

Once you start dialing it in more I'd recommend using a wide selection of tests. Intel burn test on maximum, the default OCCT test, prime95. Each by itself can miss things.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok my ram is Corsair XMS3 1600 .... 

I ran some tests to make sure ram, cpu and stuff were all ok before I started altering anything in the bios. So I know the ram is rock solid and the cpu was tested for 24 hours straight maxed out.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Leave memory alone until you get a stable overclock. You are introducing more variables into the mix by trying to do too much at the same time.

Leaving everything on auto with blk enabled what is the highest overclock you can achieve with auto voltages? Start there and slowly raise vcore/vtt for effect.

It would be good to know your temps at their present settings...have you downloaded RealTemp and confirmed yet? Incorrect hsf mount will give many woes...


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok i downloaded real temp and at the moment it's showing 37 32 36 31 degrees C


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

What is the highest overclock that will hold with voltages on auto?


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

So that i'm really clear about all this I'll write down the settings and put a question mark next to the variables and we'll go from there ok, then I've got a record of what I've done

Advanced cpu features
Clock ratio ?
Turbo Enabled
Cores enabled all
Multi-threading enabled
Enhanced halt (C1E) enabled
C3/C6/C7 state support disabled
CPU thermal monitor enabled
CPU eist function enabled
Virtualization tech enabled
Bi-directional prochot enabled

QPI link speed ?
Uncore frequency ?
Isochronous support enabled

Advanced clock control
BCLK ?
PCIe ?
CIA2 ?
CPU clock drive ?
PCIe clock drive ?
CPU clock skew 0ps
IOH clock skew 0ps

Ram
Performance enhance standard
System memory multiplier ?
DRAM timing - manual ? ? ? ? ?

Advanced voltage control
Load-line calibration enabled
CPU vcore ?
QPI/VTT voltage auto
CPU PLL auto
PCIe auto
QPI pll auto
IOH core auto
ICH I/O auto
ICH core auto
DRAM voltage ?
DRAM termination/vrefs auto


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just leave everything on auto and start raising your clock until it refuses to boot correctly. Then you can go back to last good configuration and we will start raising voltages from there. Keep track of temps as you go.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

By clock you mean clock ratio? how much should I increase it by at a time?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Base Clock (BCLK) Control - If you are at 133 right now try 140, then 150 and so on.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok I'll give it a go right now. Now I've got OCCT installed, should I run that after each change along with real temp to see if it's stable or do I keep going with the bclk until windows doesn't boot?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just go until it doesnt boot correctly. We will worry with stability later.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok i'm going in


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Where you at? You coulda re-booted fifty times by now lol...

I hope your not running those stress tests right now...


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 28, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> So that i'm really clear about all this I'll write down the settings and put a question mark next to the variables and we'll go from there ok, then I've got a record of what I've done
> 
> Advanced cpu features
> Clock ratio ?
> ...



If you want to play around with these variables, why not just follow the PDF link I showed you.  It will tell you every single setting needed to run at 4.0Ghz.  It was published by Gigabyte themselves.  No need to play guess work unless you want to spend the whole day overclocking.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Shhhh...no guesswork going on here. Class is in session.   (If he ever shows back up )


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeebus Tim! Leave me hangin...Gotta go do some stuff. I'll check back in a little.

From your last good boot go back into bios and punch these numbers in:

cpu vcore - 1.35
cpu vtt - 1.30
qpi pll - 1.325
IOH core - 1.325
ICH core - 1.250
ICH/I/O - 1.575

Repeat process and see how far you get.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

sorry for the delay, ok I have taken the bclk up to 200 with everything else in auto. At 200 windows went a bit strange on re-booting and then I got a blue screen. I then set the bclk back down to 195 and still had trouble rebooting. So now I've dropped it back to 190. I ran OCCT to get it under load but it stopped the test saying that the CPU was too hot ?? I kept a track of the temps and CPU 1 got to 80 degrees but the other three were 76 78 75 so I don't know what the maximum temperature is. I thought I'd post this info before making further alterations


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

All voltage settings at stock for 190 blk?


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ummmmm .... dunno what stock voltages are supposed to be  ... are they listed on the bios pics above?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

I meant auto settings.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> ummmmm .... dunno what stock voltages are supposed to be  ... are they listed on the bios pics above?



Please, please look five post up and punch these numbers in.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry to disagree, but I wouldn't leave anything I was altering on auto as auto very often means that the system will automatically increment this value as you increase other variables. Many people often make the mistake of thinking that auto is equivalent to default and this often is not the case. I think it is better to establish the official upper and lower limits in question and manually set them.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Try those voltages I posted earlier and re-run your stress test. If your cores get much over 80 degrees you probably will want to back off or consider another cooler. I assume the H50 is about the same as an air cooler.

Once you get it going you can go back to bios and manually set your memory timings to 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.65 volts or whatever they are (2:8 multi).

I have to leave for work soon...post us some cpu-z screens with cpu and mem tabs open please.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Sorry to disagree, but I wouldn't leave anything I was altering on auto as auto very often means that the system will automatically increment this value as you increase other variables. Many people often make the mistake of thinking that auto is equivalent to default and this often is not the case. I think it is better to establish the official upper and lower limits in question and manually set them.



This is baseline and we are getting there.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> This is baseline and we are getting there.



I am not sure whether or not the OP's board reads auto as stock/default or whether it will automatically adjust other values beyond there official limits as he increases bclk. I don't think that he/she should be raising to a bclk of 200 without a full understanding of all the parameters, shouldn't we try to aim for 3.2 before raising to 4.0?



timbo2410 said:


> ummmmm .... dunno what stock voltages are supposed to be  ... are they listed on the bios pics above?



Personally, and I hate to kill a party, I believe that until you are intimately acquainted with all these values, you shouldn't be adjusting anything. People are offering you good advice on settings, but I feel that until you can answer these types of questions for yourself, you are not yet ready to begin overclocking. My advice is to read the thread linked in the second post by sneeky before you start fiddling. I am not trying to dissuade you or ruin your eveining's enjoyment, I am simply suggesting that you find answers to these basic questions before touching anything.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

+1. Seems like all the reading done (see post three) has to be re-read.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok here we go. First off the voltages didn't match what I could put in so I went for the next best thing:
CPU Core 1.35
CPU VTT 1.295
QPI PLL 1.32
ICH CORE 1.240
ICH/I/O 1.50
that's as close as I can get, like I said it will not let me punch those figures in.
Now, windows failed to start at all so I took the voltage values back to auto. I'll leave it for tonight and I'll start again tomorrow


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 28, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> I kept a track of the temps and CPU 1 got to 80 degrees but the other three were 76 78 75 so *I don't know what the maximum temperature is*. I thought I'd post this info before making further alterations



Your Bios will probably have a temp shut-off point enabled. With regards maximum temperature, these questions occurred to me and the answers I received are amongst the reasons that I really, really like this place:

 Questions: tcase temps on the i7 920


----------



## timta2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, if you are hitting 80 degrees C you need to lower clock speed or core voltage. I prefer to stay under 70 degrees Max personally. If you can't get a stable boot at that voltage you are going to have to lower the clock speed (try 3.8GHz).


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just don't get it.  I gave him a PDF guide with every single setting and yet he still messed around with values he does not understand.  A five minute reading from this guide would have saved him hours.  I give up!:shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

The point here is he is learning what does and doesnt work. If he is given a template and just enters numbers he has learned nothing. That is why I wanted him to work up to a degree until he hit a snag, then try to come up with a setting that enabled him to progress.

I would still like to see a screen shot of cpu-z once booted to verify vcore/mem. You can just print screen and then ctrl/v in Paint if you like.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

hv43082 I'm not meaning to annoy you, but I'm sorry I can only follow that quide a certain way and then I just get confused. I am learning though and that's the main thing 

Ok now, since the last failed boot I set the bios to "failsafe" .... Do you want me to reset the bclk back to the best stable number ie 190?


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok I've managed the screen shot (first time I've used that ) so here it is:


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 29, 2010)

Use the free image hosting feature in the techpowerup scroll down menu on the left and upload a larger image. I can't see the numbers in your image, it's too small, or I'm too old.

Once again, I urge you to go to 3.2, then 3.6 and finally 4.0 if your chip allows it. I think the "learn as you go" approach is fine, but not immediately trying to overclock to 4.0.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture981.png


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tim - Go back into bios under Advanced CPU Features and disable:

CPU Enhanced Halt
CPU Thermal Monitor
CPU EIST
Virtualization Tech.

Give us another screenshot after re-boot with those same tabs please.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok this is with the new changes and bclk at 190
http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture566.png


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

I gotta go pick up the kids from school so I'll be back in around an hour or so .... thanks everybody for their help and suggestions


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Better - It appears your cpu cooler is not going to be enough to run at this setting. Download WPrime version 1.55... http://www.wprime.net/Download/

It's a small app - Open and in the advanced tab on the bottom set thread count to 8 and begin the 1024 benchmark with RealTemp running in the background. It may or may not finish with those temps...if core temps are much over 80 degrees you will probably need to back off the blk some and the vcore/vtt voltages as well.

If you like you can go ahead and set your memory timimgs for Channel A-B-C manually to 8-8-8-24 1T.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

back again, ran prime 95 with thread count at 8 without a hitch. The temp sat on 77 and flicked 78 once or twice on the first channel (?) .... the score was 194.633 seconds if that means anything??


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not familiar with Prime 95 but temps seem ok. Have a screenshot of that run with those tabs?


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

oops just went into the bios to set the ram ... couldn't work out where to punch in the numbers though so you might have to talk me through it. Do you want me to run prime95 again and post the results?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Advanced Dram settings - Channel A-B-C Timing Settings

Run that WPrime if you can...I can tell better with the RealTemp how it is doing. Yes, give a screenshot with everything included.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

voltage seems kinda high for a D0 stepping. have you tried lower? try 1.27, thats what my D0 takes for 4ghz, also for the visual effect change bclk from 190 to 191


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

He will start lowering voltages after screenshots show results.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I went into the bios and this is what I've set:

cas latency was 8 auto put in 8 manual
trcd was 8 auto put in 8 manual
trp was 8 auto put in 8 manual
tras was 20 auto put in 24 manual
Now for the last one 1T I couldn't find where to put it in, is it the command rate? I'll set these before running prime 95 again.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Run WPrime 1024 with RealTemp and we will work on voltages from there. If you can finish a large WPrime you can do anything with it. Yes, 1T is the command rate.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok starting the run now, anything else you want running in the background apart from realtemp?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats enough - Include your cpu-z tabs in your screenshots.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

here it is:
http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture340.png


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I'm a relatively new intel OCer myself.... I'll try to OC with tips from here and report back... hopefully my experience will help you too 

Your temps are amazing for that kind of voltage, you got yourself a good chip 

EDIT: Wonder why your WPrime sees speed at 3820?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Now lower vcore to 1.30 and vtt to 1.25 and repeat to see if it will finish your benchmark. If it does you should see lower temps as well.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok off  to do that now


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

ummm the vcore was 1.26875 already and vtt was 1.175 so I haven't changed anything yet .... do we go lower still from here?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lower the values by the increments I gave you and re-run for effect. Your Loadline calibration being enabled/disabled is probably giving the different values for voltages.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would be raising them then ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

You want to lower the voltages to see if it will boot/complete the benchmark. Notice the spread between vcore/vtt...that is what I would like to see you maintain if possible.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

but the voltages you gave are higher than what they say they are in the bios?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

^ See post #73... Look at the reported vcore in your cpu-z...we want to try lower. Just lower vcore/vtt maintaining the spread.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok that didn't go as planned, failed to boot due to overclock or voltage changes etc etc ... settings returned to default. It makes for good practise doesn't it 

Why is there a difference in the voltages displayed in prime 95 and what it states they are in the bios? Is there an Auto setup that changes voltages as needed?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

See post #73 - Loadline Calibration

Re-set to previous values and save to profile in bios. Now try lowering vcore/vtt in a smaller increment.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

no joy, even if I take one step down in voltage I get a failed boot?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then go back to the last good settings you used for a successful boot and re-run. If it completes the bench as before save those settings in a profile in bios.

Afterwards, try enabling/disabling Loadline Calibration for effect.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

then your lucky, you ended axectly on the sweetspot ? but then your chip needs lotsa Voltage to get to 4G lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would ask others such as Brandon to run a large WPrime with RealTemp for comparison with your setup.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster - Clock your's up and run WPrime with RealTemp for comparison please. I would run mine but all I have is stock Intel coolers or extreme.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I would ask others such as Brandon to run a large WPrime with RealTemp for comparison with your setup.



Ill give a Wprime run, what size tho?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ill give a Wprime run, what size tho?



1024 please.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 1024 please.



What version of Wprime?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> what version of wprime?



1.55   http://www.wprime.net/


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seems we lost Tim - I bet he didnt save his settings to a profile and forgot all the settings he last used lol...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

Didnt get over 65deg the whole time







*edit*

just did a 32mb run and it did it withing 6.405sec


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tim had a better run but with higher temps. You must have a real water loop instead of the H50 he is using.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

ohhh AIRl

I'm doing IBT.... 89-90C max is too much or not?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Tim had a better run but with higher temps. You must have a real water loop instead of the H50 he is using.



mines on AIR


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> on a waterloop, its normal to have low temps lol



I believe the H50 is classified as a water loop...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

not really.... not in my mind at least lol

Tim is back!


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm back ... dunno what went wrong there but I couldn't get it to boot with the settings I had previously. I have resorted to starting up with the voltages in auto as it came up each time that the voltage had been altered and there was an error?? and yes I took the trouble to write down (in order) all the changes as we went along hehe 
I have also put load line calibration in auto to try and sort out the "Vdroop" ...  now where to from here? Do I run another test with the voltages in auto or do I try again to alter them?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> mines on AIR



Sorry, was going by your specs...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Sorry, was going by your specs...



I got sneekys corsair A70 and it does GREAT! 

I need to update my specs


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> I'm back ... dunno what went wrong there but I couldn't get it to boot with the settings I had previously. I have resorted to starting up with the voltages in auto as it came up each time that the voltage had been altered and there was an error?? and yes I took the trouble to write down (in order) all the changes as we went along hehe
> I have also put load line calibration in auto to try and sort out the "Vdroop" ...  now where to from here? Do I run another test with the voltages in auto or do I try again to alter them?



Input all you had before...it did it once and will do it again. You have missed something somewhere. Once you get it back running save it to profile and you won't have to spend any time recovering from a failed boot.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

hey, I put Load Line Calib. on lvl 2, is that OK?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> hey, I put Load Line Calib. on lvl 2, is that OK?



Not familiar with that bios...I figured it would just be enabled or disabled.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> ohhh AIRl
> 
> I'm doing IBT.... 89-90C max is too much or not?



Sounds like you are dealing with a stock hsf with those temps.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

My temps jump between 75/77 to the 90/91.... weird, is that my temp sensors that are bad? should I reapply TIM? I have a 212+ with 2 R4 fans on it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> ohhh AIRl
> 
> I'm doing IBT.... 89-90C max is too much or not?



Thats pretty hot

My air doesn't go over 73deg full load


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right I'm back to where I was prior to changing voltages. Now, it seems that it doesn't matter what I do if I try and lower the voltages lower (even by the next notch) it just fails to boot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like you guys need Brandon's cooler. 

Here's the 24/7/Gamer...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

What are your exact settings in BIOS Tim?

btw, I suspect that my temp sensors are bust.... it jumps by 12 degrees randomly in both Everest and RealTemp, stays around that 90C for about 20~30secs, then goes back down to the ~76C for 20~30 secs

all on a perfect 100% load


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> Right I'm back to where I was prior to changing voltages. Now, it seems that it doesn't matter what I do if I try and lower the voltages lower (even by the next notch) it just fails to boot.



Then go back to the settings you used for the last WPrime run you made.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Looks like you guys need Brandon's cooler.
> 
> Here's the 24/7/Gamer...



Its a corsair A70, its in the 5 five air coolers ATM.

Its pretty cheap as well


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> What are your exact settings in BIOS Tim?
> 
> btw, I suspect that my temp sensors are bust.... it jumps by 12 degrees randomly in both Everest and RealTemp, stays around that 90C for about 20~30secs, then goes back down to the ~76C for 20~30 secs
> 
> all on a perfect 100% load



Run Wprime v1.55 @ 1024M - http://www.wprime.net/


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the H70 it's virtually the same as the H50 othe than a smaller contact area and the addition of a second fan (which you can put on the H50) ... 

Ok I'm running up the test again ....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

timbo2410 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the H70 it's virtually the same as the H50 othe than a smaller contact area and the addition of a second fan (which you can put on the H50) ...
> 
> Ok I'm running up the test again ....



I think this is the one he be speaking of Tim... CORSAIR CAFA70 120mm Dual-Fan CPU Cooler Isnt that a pisser that an air cooler is working better than the H50?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

I am doing wprime right now... temps jump between 50 and 60 the same way than with IBT, the last core stays at around 50 the whole time though


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture434.png

Yeah that cooler is slightly different


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you can't get your voltages down any more Tim I would say that's about it. Maybe try that extra fan on the H50. Be sure to save your settings in bios under a profile to save some work later.

I think you have the grasp of it now...feel free to experiment.  (Like disable turbo, HTT...temps will surely drop then. You don't have to run this 24/7...just boot with that profile when you want it.)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

n-ster must be struggling with temps...hasnt posted yet. 

Don't remember...this one was probably on water... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/948968_rickss69_wprime_1024m_core_i7_920_2min_40sec_235ms


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok I'll keep having a fiddle, what exactly causes the problem when I lower the voltages though? Or is it to do with my specific system? I just ran OCCT to test it out but the program wouldn't run after a few minutes because of core temps ... it must run the cpu harder than prime 95 ... thanks for all the help though. I'll keep you posted


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

haha.... im trying to see whats wrong lol... my wprime runs arent great.... 7.129 for 32 and 219.46 for 1024.

I did underclock my RAM to 6x191 cl8 2T

EDIT try intel burnt test Tim report back with temps


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

try OCCT as it has linpak built in  .... but what version of burn test have you got?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had to take a break for some COD lol...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

any version should do


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

i just had a thought ... i tested with prime 95 and waited until the cpu was under full load and at 78 degrees ... there was a slight change in air flow through the fan for the H50 but not a heck of a lot. How do I see what rpm it's doing or if it's going at the correct speed ... it doesn't seem to be doing a lot !!!! Maybe that's the problem !!!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

weirdly, my RAM  isnt stable at the speed I usually OC to, I decided to auto the settings and still doesnt boot


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I was messing around with the BIOS and got a good Wprime run... I think maybe Realtemp or CPU-Z was messing up my Wprime before....






Still can't get to boot if I raise my RAM past 6x191 or my uncore past 13 or my other thing past 36x


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm holding off running any more tests until I can varify that my H50 is running properly ....


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2010)

go find the thing in the BIOS that says it controls CPU fan and put that to disable


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 30, 2010)

ok I checked my auto fan speed for the H50 and it was somewhere like 1300 rpm at full load ... no i took off the auto control and set it to manual 100% and my average temperature fell by around 4 degrees ... it still reached the same 80 degrees maximum but it was only there for an instant and did not fail the stress test due to heat. This is with the overclock and running a fraction over 4GHZ that (with help) I set up yesterday.
Now, I read somewhere that the H50 was supposed to take cold air (from outside the case) and blow it in ... but mine is the reverse. It sucks air from inside the case (passing over the radiator) and expells it out???? Is this right ?
Now, today I'm going to take off a fan from my old system and couple it to the rear of the radiator for a push/pull setup on the radiator. I'll post back with the results. 
I still want to play around with the voltages as well to bring temps down as I don't understand why it will not let me drop them further. I also don't understand why the voltages are saying 1.37 in CPUZ but they are only 1.26875 in the bios ???


----------



## n-ster (Oct 30, 2010)

load line calibration and vdroop is what makes voltages differ... 1.37V seems high though, I'll give you my settings to try later

as for the fan, it is a thing that you have to try yourself... some claim one works better than the other and vice-versa


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 30, 2010)

hahaahaha ..... I fitted another fan to the H50 and re ran the tests  check this out:

http://img.techpowerup.org/101030/Capture.png


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 30, 2010)

More betta!   Go to your advanced voltages section in bios and try another selection for loadline...then see what reported voltages are in cpu-z.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 30, 2010)

I did that already, it was off and I have it turned on at the moment and it was on when I did the last test.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you tried lowering vcore just a bit and leaving vtt alone? Tbh, I would'nt get hung up about the voltages too much as your temps are great for a large WPrime run.

Change trfc for memory to 74 clocks - Also play with the muti...try 19 and raise blk to ramp memory frequency up a bit.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 30, 2010)

no I haven't tried that yet but i will this afternoon 
Man this thing is fast 
And I thought it was good before hehe ..... some more questions though. I noticed in the bios that there are temperature warnings and/or fan warnings. These are all set to "OFF" .... I was thinking of turning these on ... any problems associated with doing that?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 30, 2010)

Really no reason for them to be on. The cpu/mb will protect itself from any failure.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

HAHAHAHHA
HOHOHOHOHH
HEHEHEHEHE

I lowered the vcore just by itself and this is the results 
http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/Capture.png


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2010)

Much better.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah heaps better .... I'm going to get rid of the stock fan on the H50 and replace it with a pair of sharkoon silent eagles ... I have turned down the rest of the fans in my case now and it's soooo quiet 
It just goes to show that the H50 is just so much better if a extra fan is fitted ..
Where should I go from here ?? any further changes needed??


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

Try changing your trfc to 74 clocks Tim. Arent you glad you did it this way instead of just following some pre-determined template?


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I've never altered anything in the bios before other than to turn onboard sound off and use my sound card, so I am learning (slowly). Another question for you. When I started the computer up this morning it started then stopped, then re-started again is that normal? Also, even though I've got all the changes written down, I couldn't find where to save them as a profile in the bios ... I'm probably staring at it but can't seem to locate it 
I've gotta do a bit of work first before I make the changes so it'll probably be a couple of hours before I do anything new .... but keep up the comments all the same


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure about your mb, but look at your initial screen in bios at the bottom and see if there is info on profiles...common is F11 to save a profile and F12 to load a profile.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

ok trfc has been changed to 74 on all channels (in the settings section). I haven't made any other alterations in case you want me to run a test or something.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you find the profile keys? Should be on the very first screen when you enter bios.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

i saw  "save cmos to bios" but other than that I could not see anything related to a profile. I didn't want to save anything unless I checked back here.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe someone else with that mb can confirm, but I'm almost certain the option is there for you.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

what do I do with the start/stop/start when I start up the computer?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think you are talking about the initial boot that stops then resumes...I have a couple of motherboards that do that as well. Probably some dual-boot function...annoying I know, but I don't know of a workaround.

Read thru your mb manual to find out about saving profiles.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll check out the instruction manual (it helps) .... I did a quick search for known issues with the gigabyte boards and they are saying that an odd numbered clock ratio is a solution to the cold boot problem ..... I'm not game to touch a thing ... what do you reckon?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe by "cold boot" they are talking about extreme cooling boot problems as in LN2 and such. I have a Evga mb that does the very same thing you are experiencing.


----------



## timbo2410 (Oct 31, 2010)

oh ok ... don't know if I don't ask


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey rickss69 ... you seem to be very wise   ... i have an old Antec P180 case that I was (one day) going to have a go at building my own system. What sort of mobo, ram, processor would you go for these days ?? I'm very happ with my i7 920 and am not fanatical about new games (unless it's COD) .... I do quite a bit of blu ray encoding and recording as well ... would a i5 offer the same ammount of performance as the i7 in this case ... I know it's probably opening a can of worms ... but suggestions are most welcome


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know about wise...

Just for the sheer fun of it I would recommend a i3/i5 build. So much fun overclocking them and can be done fairly cheaply.

GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micr...

Intel Core i3-530 Clarkdale 2.93GHz 4MB L3 Cache L...







(This combo will out clock your 920 )


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 2, 2010)

Gee I would have thought you'd go for a i7 of some description .... and it would perform (once overclocked) about the same as my i7 920 ..... that's a hell of a saving ... I'm just looking at some prices at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 2, 2010)

While the i7 1156 chips are great, you can't clock them with decent temps like you can the i3/i5's. I figured since you already had the 920 DO, you would enjoy playing with one of the dual cores...I know I have. 

You are not likely to find any cpu that packs the same punch as your 920 overall. You should hang on to it no matter what else you do.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 2, 2010)

they still ok for video encoding and games etc etc ? and which proccessor ... 530 540 or 550 ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have gamed with the 530 from stock to 5GHz and have found no difference in online game play from a dual core to my 980X. I know nothing of encoding, but I can't imagine 2 cores/4 threads doing badly at most anything one would normally do with a 24/7 pc.

The really hot chip is the 670, but you can have just as much fun with the 530 cheaper.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 2, 2010)

wow .... I think I might put together a shopping list and get you to check it over


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't go overboard with ram selection. Just get something decent and reliable...makes little difference with gaming. 

If you don't fancy a micro mb any of the Gigabyte's will perform the same.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 4, 2010)

Been shopping around where I live and this is what I can get a pretty good deal on.

Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 Intel P55 (Socket 1156) DDR3 Motherboard [GA-P55-USB3]

Intel Core i5 760 2.80GHz (Lynnfield) (Socket LGA1156)

Corsair Dominator 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit

Intel X25-M Mainstream 80GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive

XFX ATI Radeon HD 5850 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express

LiteOn iHBS212 12x BluRay-RW / 16 x DVD±RW Lightscribe Drive

What do you reckon?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like a fun time to me Tim.


----------

